# deleting abs in a mk4 jetta



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

is there some way i can get the brake and abs lights off with the module removed? i know it's been done, i just don't know how.


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (billmongold)*

perhaps recode the CAN gateway to remove ABS?


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

how do you do that?


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (billmongold)*

Use a VAG-COM and subtract 2 from the coding of the gateway (as per this URL)
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...teway
I've never tried it myself, so I'm not sure what would happen. I'm guessing it may generate a "gateway incorrectly coded" code.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (herb2k)*

You can recode to disable ABS, but not without also disabling EDL and ASR first. It looks like you have a 2.0L, so you may not have one or both of those as options on your car anyways.
Procedures with VAG-COM:
1. Open the ABS Controller.
2. Make note of the soft code value (mine was 0021505 for ABS/ASR/EDL).
3. Select Recode.
4. Enter 00000 for all electronic systems disabled.
5. Select Do it!.
6. 00000 should now show in the soft code block.
7. Close controller.


----------

